# General Excise Tax



## vhogz (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello guys...... How do you guys file for state general excise tax and how often? Is it monthly, quarterly of semi-annual.... plss help i need info. thanks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

May get a better, quicker answer asking in your area specific section.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> May get a better, quicker answer asking in your area specific section.


Which presumably is somewhere in Hawaii. Unfortunately, from what I can see, that forum doesn't get many posts, so I don't see much point moving it in this case.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Interesting I would have thought a foreign country. Any other US markets have to deal with this?


----------

